# Stringer Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## beachbum (May 21, 2021)

But is it truly a 'clone' if it doesn't have the tone shaping custom heavy knobs and enclosure? 

Would you put Grandma's Turkey stuffing recipe in a pigeon? A Ferrari engine mounted in a Honda civic? 

Would you clone Brad Pitt and put him in Steve Buscemi's body? Would you!@?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 23, 2021)

beachbum said:


> But is it truly a 'clone' if it doesn't have the tone shaping custom heavy knobs and enclosure?
> 
> Would you put Grandma's Turkey stuffing recipe in a pigeon? A Ferrari engine mounted in a Honda civic?
> 
> Would you clone Brad Pitt and put him in Steve Buscemi's body? Would you!@?


Stuffed Pigeon — yes, it's a popular dish here.
Ferrari-powered Civic — Yes, ultimate street sleeper.
Pitt-Clone > Buscemi — No, I'd use the real Pitt for Buscemi-stuffing.


----------

